# Marlin video



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Some marlin video I compiled off my go pro. Messed around a little with a new editing software. Sorry as it is a little long .


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool video


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome work and video!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great work Alex, thanks for posting. You guys most certainly have the teamwork down pat!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video footage, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the video!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Great video loved the music


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Coolest thing I've seen in a while and that wahoo was a beast.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job Capt...:thumbup:...good editing and the freeze frames are the best...


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice job as usual. What have you found to be the best editing software for gopros? I have some footage but having trouble finding a user friendly editing software! Thanks


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Dam yall killed it. cool vid


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Alex,

Can you change settings to allow viewers on mobile devices to check it out ?

My desktop is dead. 

Thanks.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I used iMovie app off my iPad for this video . It was pretty easy to use . Before I used iMovie with my dell computer , I had them put it on the computer when I bought it . 

Dave , I thought if you clicked the link directly off of here it would play on your phone, other wise I disputed the claim where you can watch it on your phone just waiting to hear a response. When adding music it blocks it . I haven't found the best way around it yet .


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice video Alex....


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Great video


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Capt Pinney it was a pleasure watching your cockpit crew in action, it's poetry in motion.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Too long my ass. Pretty work Pinney. I love watching ya'll wax 'em.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great Video.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome video Alex. I can't I'm just now seeing this vid. Great stuff


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

grrrrrrrreat video!


----------

